# Nissan to block 'grey imports'?



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Taken from Pistonheads.com



> Unofficially, it went on sale in Japan on December 5 for 7.7 million Yen (just over £31,000, ouch!). And although the first 2500 out of the annual 10,000 production run have already been sold, there's another reason why you won't be seeing GTRs in the UK for a while yet.
> 
> Nissan GB is threatening to punish anyone Tesco-Levi Jeans style who imports and tries to sell an R35 GTR in this country for anything less than the intended list price. Grey importers, in other words, won't be getting their hands on cars anytime soon, not to sell on at a profit at any rate.


Full article here


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I would say that the article is unreliable. There are plenty of loopholes in the system.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

To be honest once the car is your property I don't see how the manufacturer can legally restrict you from selling it at whatever price you want


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

How does the example given work then, that of Tesco being stopped from selling Levi's?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gez said:


> I would say that the article is unreliable. There are plenty of loopholes in the system.


It was written by Steve Sutcliffe from AutoCar... Im guessing he would have got his facts right before writing anything?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

mifn21 said:


> To be honest once the car is your property I don't see how the manufacturer can legally restrict you from selling it at whatever price you want



I think the gist of it was Tesco started selling 501's for £30 a pair, because they could.

The levi's outlets noticed a drop in sales and Levi company managed to successfully stop tesco selling them at a vastly cut down price.

not sure of any details other than they won the case.

/Steve


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nissan won't have a case then as the importers will be offering something unavailable at dealers (until the following year) 
:chuckle:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

He is sort of almost nearly correct, Nissan World Wide are saying if you buy a car from another country and import it personally then they will warrant it - if you can prove it is a private import. If it is imported by a broker and then sold on it will be refused warranty as it is being sold into a non-destination country. 

I am not spouting BS - this is from one of Nissan UKs senior directors - I can't tell you how I have found this out as I dont want to drop anyone in it - but I did post a thread about should I import or buy a UK car and I have spent the last 3 days chasing this through.

Mine is going to be a UK car as Nissan have made it very hard to import locking out lots of stuff - like being able to upgrade the NAV - they are even talking about region locking the diagnostic software so that a Jap car will only talk to a jap hand set.

Nissan are not taking any orders and as for Middlehurst taking 50-100 deposits - Nissan are saying there will not early allocation - you cannot even register a letter of interest - all you can do is put your details down at the GTR website - some dealers might take a deposit if you know the right people but all this will do is give you first dibs on their allocation of cars and not get you any further up the UK allocation list.

Kp


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> He is sort of almost nearly correct, Nissan World Wide are saying if you buy a car from another country and import it personally then they will warrant it - if you can prove it is a private import. If it is imported by a broker and then sold on it will be refused warranty as it is being sold into a non-destination country.
> 
> I am not spouting BS - this is from one of Nissan UKs senior directors - I can't tell you how I have found this out as I dont want to drop anyone in it - but I did post a thread about should I import or buy a UK car and I have spent the last 3 days chasing this through.
> 
> ...


100% correct, although Nissan GB are definitely monitoring the "letters of interest"


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

lets see what mr Miguel and the rest of the importers say about this subject?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

If buying a import R35 means you will not have the TV and Sat Nav then that clearly ruin the car when it cost over 50k....


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

WPL said:


> If buying a import R35 means you will not have the TV and Sat Nav then that clearly ruin the car when it cost over 50k....


I think there is enough to do in a GTR without watching TV and I have got a tomtom.

/Steve


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

kpkpkp said:


> He is sort of almost nearly correct, Nissan World Wide are saying if you buy a car from another country and import it personally then they will warrant it - if you can prove it is a private import. If it is imported by a broker and then sold on it will be refused warranty as it is being sold into a non-destination country.
> 
> I am not spouting BS - this is from one of Nissan UKs senior directors - I can't tell you how I have found this out as I dont want to drop anyone in it - but I did post a thread about should I import or buy a UK car and I have spent the last 3 days chasing this through.
> 
> ...


Nice post kp. Goes to prove that the majority of dealers out there are talking total bullshit (Kevin @ Nissan Reading, Im looking at you here ) 

If there were huge financial savings to be made then I can understand the risk. But when its only going to be circa £5k less than a full UK car then the risk is just too high. You may end up with a car that no one wants to buy from you and worse still, not be able to get repaired if anything does go wrong! 
I cant wait to see those insurance quotes too, a £55k+ car, that Nissan wont help you with, nor sell any parts for? Ouch!

The only time I can see it being viable is if you are wealthy enough to literally be able to throw £60k cash at it and not worry about that money in the slightest. I know there are several people like that on here but unfortunately not the majority of us!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If it's true and God knows if it is ,it's a nice way for Nissan to screw the UK and the importers of these cars .Bad as it is with These Twats in the Government rapeing our wallets


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

davros said:


> 100% correct, although Nissan GB are definitely monitoring the "letters of interest"


Hey Dave
You're here too! 

One of the Scottish 350ZUKOC members was told by Middlehursts in Feb that he was number one on the waiting list....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Don't really see the point of having a tele, or even nav, on a serious sporting car. Sat in a Carrera GT today and one word describes that interior: Spartan.

But I can see why they put it in. Anytime, Anyone, Anywhere - it's a brilliant way to build a supercar.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

SteveC said:


> I think there is enough to do in a GTR without watching TV and I have got a tomtom.
> 
> /Steve



I totally agree but it will wont stop you loosing 2-3K on resale value when it comes time to move it on. I for one would not want to burn 3K for no good reason.

Kp


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

g_torphins said:


> Hey Dave
> You're here too!
> 
> One of the Scottish 350ZUKOC members was told by Middlehursts in Feb that he was number one on the waiting list....


I'm everywhere mate :chuckle: 

There is a 350ZUKOC member at number one on my list too!!! :smokin:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

They'll probably refuse to do any warranty work.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

stealth said:


> If it's true and God knows if it is ,it's a nice way for Nissan to screw the UK and the importers of these cars .Bad as it is with These Twats in the Government rapeing our wallets



Nissan did say they were looking into a way of trying to support private importers who are doing it for the love of the car. What they dont want to do is help people to take Nissan UKs profits away by undercutting them or taking up valuble sales from what will probably be loyal customers.

If it was my business I would do everything I could to stop people trying to take my profits whilst trying to look after any customers that had bought one all be it from another country.

I dont think Nissan want to screw any customers, just the traders that will damage their business

Kp


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

kpkpkp said:


> He is sort of almost nearly correct, Nissan World Wide are saying if you buy a car from another country and import it personally then they will warrant it - if you can prove it is a private import. If it is imported by a broker and then sold on it will be refused warranty as it is being sold into a non-destination country.


Although the above isn't confirmed, it does appear to be the case. In which case the cars we are sourcing for customers would be warrantied by Nissan UK. All the R35 GT-R's we've on order are for specific customers.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

In reply to KPKPKP .Maybe ,maybe not ,then lets hope Nissan give the facts about the car to the UK market soon then .
Price ,Availabilty ,stockists , dates ,etc.

Not just hearsay .


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Newera said:


> Although the above isn't confirmed, it does appear to be the case. In which case the cars we are sourcing for customers would be warrantied by Nissan UK. All the R35 GT-R's we've on order are for specific customers.


Miguel, Id have thought that you guys would come under the banner of people doing it for the love of the car as mentioned earlier?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For sure Nissan have major concerns over this and are enlisting the help of as many people as they can. Ultimately they cannot stop it, they can only withdraw support for it and the potential follow on servicing. However I'm sure the current clutch of Skyline tuners will happily pick up any maintenance and servicing on these cars anway.

Regarding order books, a lot of garages are taking deposits and some of them aren't even on Nissan's short-list! The full list will be announced at the Geneva Motor show so, until then, please consider carefully with whom you place a deposit.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Just read the link, I dont know how serious to take it, i mean it says...

*Tech note; the twin turbos are no longer ceramic so the R35 GTR can no longer be tuned with relative ease to deliver massively more horsepower than standard.*

So the ceramic turbos are a "good" thing then? Err...


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN, I read that as "its an easy power gain by swapping the ceramics out for steels"...


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Just read the link, I dont know how serious to take it, i mean it says...
> 
> *Tech note; the twin turbos are no longer ceramic so the R35 GTR can no longer be tuned with relative ease to deliver massively more horsepower than standard.*
> 
> So the ceramic turbos are a "good" thing then? Err...


hmm, i read this as 
'the R35 GTR is already on steel turbos as standard and they are on the limit from a power Vs durability point of view....if you want more power, it won't be coming from turbos of a comparable size.'


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

TBH i wouldnt call swapping turbos and easy power increase, thats a pain in the arse one.

An easy power increase is turning up the boost.

Personally, I dont trust anyone with the same surname as the Yorkshire Ripper:chuckle:


----------



## max55uk (Jul 31, 2004)

*GTR*

I know a chap in the Motortrade who has Purchased the new GTR and i believe its on the boat as we speak, they are going to prepare some kind of Model Report?? so that it can be registered,


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> It was written by Steve Sutcliffe from AutoCar... Im guessing he would have got his facts right before writing anything?


Judging by the following...

"Tech note; the twin turbos are no longer ceramic so the R35 GTR can no longer be tuned with relative ease to deliver massively more horsepower than standard." 

...I wouldn't be so hasty in your assumption that this chap has a first clue 

Cheers
Ad


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

So whats the latest on importing an R35 GTR? Is it possible? Will Nissan uphold the Japanese warranty in the UK? It seems Newera have removed them from their stocklist at the moment


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

> *Nissan files legal action against UK GT-R resellers *
> 
> The Dodge Challenger dealer mark-up fiasco is still fresh in everyone’s mind, and our story on Nissan’s dealer certification procedure to prevent similar price gouging on the GT-R is only a few hours old, but the hits just keep on coming. Nissan announced this morning that its legal department is notifying businesses seeking to import GT-Rs from Japan to Europe that they will be in violation of trademark law and will face court action if they do not stop. Likewise, customers purchasing these black-market GT-Rs will not receive the full benefits of legitimate owners.
> 
> ...


Motor Authority » Nissan files legal action against UK GT-R resellers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Several letters have been sent out but it would be inappropriate for me to say to whom and what the content was. In all Nissan have decided to stop grey imports in order to defend the official dealerships from this form of competition. Bearing in mind the investment new dealers will need for special tools, and even sepcial ramps, as well as training etc. it makes sense for Nissan to want to look after its dealer network.

New owners will likely have some training with the new car as well, and all this costs. In addition Nissan will target anyone profiteering from the brands associated that are not officially allowed to or that do not have a license to use. Basically, I guess, they're fed up with people selling cheap merchandise off the back of the brand.

As I understand it people who buy a car legitimately and then export it to another country (I guess the best example would be a military service person) for personal use would be covered but anyone buying one otherwise wont get support.

Interestingly enough if one did come into the UK now, for example, there wouldn't be anyone here with the right tools or know how to fix it anyway.

I'm sure this has some way to run yet and I'm sure there are people on here affected by this but be sure Nissan are taking this whole matter very seriously.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

it will be interesting as I'm sure there will be few over here next year.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Lawyers representing Nissan have written to a number of businesses regarding their vehicle importation activities.

The businesses in question are suspected of importing and/or offering for sale in the European Economic Area (EEA) Nissan vehicles originating from Japan and which are intended only for sale in Japan. The trademark owner, Nissan Motor Co., Ltd, has not consented to the importation or sale of these vehicles into the EEA and either of these activities would infringe Nissan’s trademark rights.

These businesses have been warned not to engage in these infringing activities and, if this is ignored, Nissan will seek the support of the English courts in enforcing its legitimate rights against those businesses.

The basis of this action is well established and has been confirmed in decisions of the European and English courts over a number of years. The action does not seek to prevent individual customers or businesses from buying Nissan vehicles intended for the UK or European markets.

Gary Frigo, Nissan Motor (GB) Limited’s Managing Director, said: “We have been made aware of a significant increase in activity in the import trade of certain vehicles, particularly the Nissan GT-R, which warrants immediate action.”

On the subject of the new Nissan GT-R Frigo explained further:

“Nissan’s number one priority is to ensure that the GT-R and its dealer network are in optimal condition to facilitate and support our customers. It will take until start of sales in March 2009 to do this. Until that time the UK will have no GT-R trained technicians, no established GT-R parts supply and, most crucial of all, the GT-R will not be covered by a manufacturer’s warranty.”

Nissan remains committed to providing customers with the best possible vehicles, in terms of value and specification, within the context of the regulations for safety and emissions laid down by the UK and European governments.

ends…

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT THE NISSAN PRESS OFFICE:

Gabi Whitfield Communications Director Direct Line 01923 899933 Mobile 07768 802084

Notes to Editors:
Any Nissan vehicle designed and manufactured for sale outside of the EEA will not be covered by a manufacturer’s warranty. Product variances between Japanese and European specification vehicles determine that they are each supported by respective regional warranties. A Japanese sourced personal import has therefore no manufacturer backed warranty coverage. The Nissan GT-R was revealed at Tokyo Motor Show in October and went on sale in Japan in December. The next stage of GT-R’s global launch will take place in the United States in April 2008 followed by Europe in March 2009. Such is the specialist nature of GT-R and its role as an iconic model for the Nissan brand that only a select and limited number of retailers will be appointed for the UK. Details of the network will be announced at the beginning of March.

GT-R appointed dealers are committing to a significant investment to meet the standards required to sell and support GT-R. This investment is directed, for example, to training specialist sales and technical staff as well as purchasing advanced workshop tooling to maintain and repair GT-R.

Any customer can register their interest in GT-R and be kept updated with all official GT-R developments simply by visiting the dedicated website 2009 Nissan GT-R Official Nissan Site

NISSAN TO ENFORCE TRADEMARK RIGHTS


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

is this really enforcable? Sorry if I sound dumb, but if it was really this easy to curtail GREY imports (hate the reference to black imports), then wouldnt all manufacturers have done something like this in the past??


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> TBH i wouldnt call swapping turbos and easy power increase, thats a pain in the arse one.
> 
> An easy power increase is turning up the boost.
> 
> Personally, I dont trust anyone with the same surname as the Yorkshire Ripper:chuckle:


About 20 hours worth of pain the bloody arse!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

diddy_p said:


> is this really enforcable? Sorry if I sound dumb, but if it was really this easy to curtail GREY imports


For personal imports I guess not. But for people operating commercially I guess they would enforce the no support rule which would leave potential buyers 'high and dry' in the event of any problems. If you bought one and it needed servicing you can expect Nissan to show you the letter they sent to the seller and tell you that they wont support it. If the seller did not disclose this I guess they could be in trouble. Bear in mind that any mechanic working on the car will need specialist tools and even a special car lift! On a related note they're also going after people for use/abuse of branding. So anyone using the various brands to promote what they're doing will also get caught.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I thought that the Japanese didn't do things like this. How many GT-R's you count at this auction ?

2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 Nissan GTRs at auction in Japan

I bet a few of them are going overseas. Anyone see their future car there ?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

It seems with all of this mounting, the GT-R will be as hard to obtain as it ever was, maybe even harder than in the past! 

1) attempted prohibition of grey imports
2) exclusive/ rare magical tools and training
3) cost of maintenance
4) cost of the car
5) small production numbers

= not many will have it 

It seems simpler to get an R32 GT-R.

I just wonder how all of this will actually play out. I think it's noble of Nissan to publicly disclose it's intent to maintain a semblance of corporate integrity, to appear sensitive to prices. 

But what will actually happen once more R35s are out in the world has yet to be seen. 

It appears to try to get this car initially is a hassle unless you simply have the money and you won't bat an eye over pricing. The largest deposit gets the 1 or 2 allocated for the year and everyone else below-par must wait.... indefinitely?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

i was in my local nissan garage today and the manager told me that if they take on service work on an import gtr nissan will take away their franchise. so i don't think grey imports will be entertained by nissan gb dealers.

/Steve


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

*just a thought*

Just a thought, in the case of dealer support if i were to import a R35 why would i need the dealer support? It seems a silly question but if i were to import the car why would i need dealer input from there on?! If I've managed to import the car surely to hell i'll be able to get some mystical spanners or filters etc?

It seems a little silly whats to stop anyone importing a "Pre-owned" R35? (if you can pry one out of an owner's hands lol)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

seanab said:


> Just a thought, in the case of dealer support if i were to import a R35 why would i need the dealer support? It seems a silly question but if i were to import the car why would i need dealer input from there on?! If I've managed to import the car surely to hell i'll be able to get some mystical spanners or filters etc?
> 
> It seems a little silly whats to stop anyone importing a "Pre-owned" R35? (if you can pry one out of an owner's hands lol)


That's true. Eventually someone will import them and indie shops or guerilla shops will crop up like fungus. I had an R32 imported to California under-the-radar and almost nobody here can work on it but a few (secret or not-so-secret) shops. 

Where there is a demand and money, the means to the reality will be met somehow, somewhere, by someone.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It's not just te support, it's due to the fact you will need special tools and even a special ramp


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

i relly dont see the problem... they sell the 350z's already and they are quite low

Dealership Requirements of the R35 GT-R


----------



## BigFas (Nov 7, 2007)

based on that requirements list, I don't see anything special in it. The bodyshop I use to look after my BMW has all of the equipment listed, and then some.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Specialist equipment to do what exactly?

These ever so 'magical' tools sounds like a load of old bull sprouted by a protectionist regime intent on keeping re-sale prices fixed. Special ramps, oh please! Its a C-A-R. This is all the same old crap I hear in the Ferrari world, about you must used the main dealer and pay £2,000 per service, etc.etc.. Its utter lies.

Lets be clear here you could drive an imported GT-R around for probably years just servicing the oil and filter without anything else apart from tyres. (* especially if you didn't mod it!). So what if the Sat nav doesn't work in Europe. big whoop, tomtom's are ten a penny now...

The only specialist tool your likely to need is to change a clutch. If the car's destined for the US (which it is) then by LAW they need to have fitted an OBD-II interface (On board diagnostics), this means you'll even be able to read the majority of ECU faults of the thing without any special nissan tools.

Amen.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Well apparently some of the Ferrari diagnostic codes are proprietary and are not OBD2 readable, hence SD3. 

This new fangled GT-R may be the same or worse. Lots of independent shops that service Ferraris don't even have SD3 Ferrari software but use OBD2 equipment perfectly well, with some few exceptions with the latest F-cars. 

I think there are too many unknowns at this point about the GT-R's maintenance regimen as none have yet been maintenanced by customers. One area that I am curious about particularly is the body panel maintenance.

It appears as if the R35 has lots of panels and supporting members made of exotic materials. I suppose many of these pieces are not fixable and must be simply replaced. If it's a matter of snap/unsnap of a carbon fiber panel, no actual "bodywork" is even necessary. You could do it at home. 

But I would imagine these pieces are stratospheric in cost.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking at all the press and the comments from Nissan i think this is partly to do with this comment... (rummages for a bit) taken from: Nissan GT-R | First Drives | Car Reviews | Auto Express - "But as part of that same evolution, Nissan has agreed that its cars will not be so easy for aftermarket specialists to tune. It has ditched the expensive ceramic turbochargers of the last Skyline GT-R and replaced them with steel items that are not only harder to replace, but claimed to pick up more rapidly" and following this thought process their blocking makes allot of sense.... preferring to keep the cars within their realm... CRUNTS ;-)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

tyndago said:


> I thought that the Japanese didn't do things like this. How many GT-R's you count at this auction ?
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 Nissan GTRs at auction in Japan
> 
> I bet a few of them are going overseas. Anyone see their future car there ?


i bought one of them


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Specialist equipment to do what exactly?
> 
> These ever so 'magical' tools sounds like a load of old bull sprouted by a protectionist regime intent on keeping re-sale prices fixed. Special ramps, oh please! Its a C-A-R. This is all the same old crap I hear in the Ferrari world, about you must used the main dealer and pay £2,000 per service, etc.etc.. Its utter lies.
> 
> ...



well said


Incredable Nissan Europe are putting the time and expense into trying to stop a car that will be imported in such small numbers barely regististering on the radar compared to the floods of 350Z's and Nissan Trucks everyone can buy from thailand and other sources for years. Nissan main dealers a few years ago were even buying open top 350's and Skyline GTR's from importers.

I agree Nissan should protect their imagine rights. But people have been importing the GT-R since the 90's

People said the grey lancer evo's would have problems as active yaw can only be changed by main dealers. Mitsi main dealers will even service grey evo's.

As for magical tools and ramps, every Japanese based tuner we've spoke to are going to/have already started doing their own servicing. They also don't care about warranty and starting to tune. Ive seen an R35 going for first service, same as will need in 12 months time. engine oil, diffs, trans etc.. about 4 hours work, rear diffusers take time to be removed. The guys in HK, Singapour, Korea and other countries don't seem to have a problem.

Parts won't be available ? isn't this the age of 2 day world wide delivery... I don't think there's much the aftermarket can't help with regards replacment brakes, tires, wheels, ecu's etc..usually at a cheaper price.

Heard a few car dealers have had the letter, to make a nice collection from Toyota, Mitsubishi and subaru, usually for the bin.


----------



## Xtreme (Dec 27, 2007)

Nissan can use European Trade Mark law to stop new comercial Imports and If anyone wants to challenge this they will lose ! Tesco did against Levi, Sony also said they would use this law to stop early Imports of PS3.

We along with 13 other Mitsubishi grey Importers we at the receiving end of a similar action by Mitsubishi UK. It does however we understand only apply to new product and the Import of used cars would be difficult to enforce using this law but this is yet to be tested in court.

ETML itself was Introduced to stop copies of goods and protect manufacturers but a very smart lawyer found it could also be used
for another use.

We had a fax from Nissan last week advising that we would be at the receiving end of such an action if we didnt take a GTR advert from our
web site. We were just testing the market place and we have not ordered
any new R35 models from Japan or taken any UK orders so no big deal for us.

IMO Nissan are over reacting to the number of grey new GTR's likley to come in to the UK most buyers will want a g'tee of UK w'tee Euro sat nav etc.

As for back up the likes of Andy M and other specialists will be able to look after any Imported cars. I bought some of, if not the very first R32's to the UK only Keith Odor to my knowlege had a race spec GTR at that time the Skyline being a totally unknown model.......the rest is history.......the world is also a much smaller place than it was 17 years ago and any Import maintenance conversion Issues will soon be resolved Im sure.

Im buying a pre-owned Dec 07 GTR for my own use which Im Importing personlly, my business partner just went out in a R35 owned by the boss of HKS in Japan ( He has two ! ) truly awsome indeed, cant wait !


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Surely you could get round that by not actually advertising them for sale? If people contact you and ask you to source a specific vehicle is it actually infringing any trademark law?


----------



## Xtreme (Dec 27, 2007)

We wouldnt take the comercial risk for the small number of sales we anticipate we would get however we can provide personal Import assistance
to any Individual wanting to buy themselves a GTR direct from Japan
if they dont want to wait for the UK cars to arrive in 2009.


----------



## stevo102 (Mar 8, 2008)

Someone must of got around the import issue already as i've see a brand new black "2009" gtr on the road today. It was awesome!! I saw the car travelling between kidderminster and stourport in the west midlands with no reg plates fitted and trade plates being used.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You can run a car on the road without SVA if you have trade plates


----------

